# JIGNPOP 8 days Socorro Island Trip



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We have 8 fishermen to fish Socorro Island/San Benedicto/Roca Partida for 8 days on the 65' Maximus from April 14 to April 22.
All fishermen on the trip are aware of all possible issues to fish Socorro Island on the Maximus. So we need blessing this time. 

This is not a normal trip. It is a kind of adventure to cross 300 miles with 65' boat. But weather is usually calm in April. Once we get there, you are going to have a life time experience fishing 5 full days very close to the Islands.

Everyone on the trip should have a individual permit to fish there and the processing takes about 2 weeks. I am going to ask Capt Keith what kind of personal information is needed for the permit and everyone should the personal info by the end of Feb to me.
Because of permit issue, we can not replace on a short notice even if guys on the list can not make the trip for unexpected things. So full payment by March 15 is required.

*List *
1.kilsong
2.Dong Shin from Korea 
3.Alex from Colorado
4.Fred from NJ
5.Ryan from NJ
6-8 From West Coast
9 cameraman


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't wait for the pictures from this one. Hope you catch a YF as big as a bus!!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

man i have heard lots nice fish coming from the Maximus, it will be a good trip!!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The 8 days Socorro trip was cancelled due to new regulations.
Instead, we made 5 days trip on the Maximus.

Here is the report.

When we arrived at PV airport, Alex from Colorado was waiting for us and three fishermen from California arrived within an hour.










New Maximus dock.




























Fishing started slow on the first day fishing, but Yang's Stella 20000SW filled with 80 lb braid got spooled. 
From second day fishing, we encountered lots of wahoo, tuna and sharks.
I don't know how many tuna I got on poppers. At the end of the trip, only a few surface lures 
were left.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Yang was a happy man fighting after fighting.










Heru Cubera




























Moon with 8' Black Hole Cape Cod Special Nano popping rod


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Testing 450g prototype two-piece BH Cape Cod Special jigging rod with a big shark.
After serious testing with two-piece BH jigging rods for several months, I am pretty happy about the strength and performance of the rods. The moderate/fast action two-piece rods will be introduced by fall.




























Heru Skipjack



















Yang again


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Alex used Heru Tuna and he caught lots of tuna and a few wahoo before he lost the lure.



















Wahoo hit trolling lures, jigs and poppers.




























Another new lure which was very effective for tuna and wahoo was Black Hole Calypso Monster Pencil.
It cast great because it is a metal lure.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

my first wahoo on a popper. I lost several poppers by wahoo.
































































I didn't know shark can hit poppers.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When it got dark on the last day, we encountered big fish and action was hot. Alex's Stella 20000SW almost got spooled before the line broke. We lost several big fish for various reasons and could land only a few small tuna. 
I think one of the reasons was big sharks moved in. 
When I cast Heru Tuna on 8' Black Hole Cape Cod Special Nano rod, I had a huge explosion. I knew it was a big fish.
Moon and Alex fought the fish and it turned out to be a 350 - 400 lb big shark. The Nano rod can take beating. After releasing the shark, we headed for the dock.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We stayed at Paradise Lodge together before heading home next day and had a great time to dinner together on the beach restaurant at Paradise Lodge. We all know that we are going to fish together again soon. 
I didn't catch a cow on this trip, but I made a few life time fishing friends on this trip.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Kil GREAT report and mighty fine pictures!!! Way to go!! FISH ON man!! I am sorry about your other trip ( Socorro) being canceled.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Trip of a Life time Kil.... 

Question- What Kind of shoes are those your wear'n. Got a web page?

*U Dunn GoouD!*


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like a great time!!! I have caught 3 Sharks on poppers and all i can say is hold on!!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

WOW!! Looks like an awesome trip!


----------



## bojotillo (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome trip, where is this boat based out of & where you fishing? I have been thinking of getting a Stella but the price has me a little nervous but it looks like it is the way to go.


----------

